# Larry Brooks - 2016 National Casting Champion



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Congratulations to Larry on the win. Larry Brooks, a champion and gentleman.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Congrat's Larry.


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

The winner of 2016 Sportcast USA National Championship with a cast of 755.97ft.

Almost no wind or 5~7 mile cross wind.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Posted on behalf of SportCast USA

2016 Sportcast USA National Tournament Result

Congrats! Mr Larry Brooks.

The winner of 2016 Sportcast USA National Championship with a cast of 755.97ft.

Almost no wind or 5~7 mile cross wind.

Sportcast USA wants to thank everyone who attended, participated and helped out with measuring, setting up and taking down the field.

Big thanks to Jimmy Jacobs , Bob Sales and Mary Ann Keiser Ruppe for preparing lunch for both days!

Also, thanks to Larry & Bob B for preparing drinks and ice & Min Young for helping setting up the field.

Sportcast USA would like to thank our sponsors below for their generous support for 2016 Sportcast USA National Championship.

*Zziplex Zeteque rod blank by ZZIPLEX LTD
*ZZETA TUNING reel parts by ZZETATUNING
*Century 9ft 3 pieces fishing rod by Hatteras jack inc. Advanced Fishing USA ( Ryan White)
*Omoto Chief 6000 CTM & hybrid ceramic bearings by Don's tackle Don Becker)
*Sure Shock Leaders(80LB & 60LB) by Surfcast Proshop ( Kwang Hyun)
*Sportcast USA shirts by Bob Babington

Hope see you all soon again at U.S Open Tournament in Nov!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks to Kwan and the entire Sportscast USA team,

Great two day tournament and even better people to enjoy it with. A very special acknowledgment to one of the top distance casters in the US, the Texas Tornado and good friend. A big Thank you to all the wonderful sponsors who also helped to make this a special event. Thank you,

LarryB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Congratulations Larry a worthy Champion


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Well done, Larry.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tight Lines !


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Larry, 

Is the same group that James Williams was president of back in the days? 

I remember that famous meeting after the tournament.



I remember going the Crisfield back in the days for the National.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

AKrichard said:


> Thanks for posting


Great job Larry - anytime you can best Angel, you're hammering it. Great distance in a no wind (calm) condition.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Congratulations Larry. A most deserving champion.

Tommy


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

Congratulations Larry!


----------

